# Scraping Classes in Austria and India Fall of 2018



## Richard King 2 (Feb 28, 2018)

I just found out that BIAX Germany will be sponsoring 2 - 1 week Scraping classes in Laakirchen  Austria.  Week 46 November 11 - 16 & 47 November 18 - 23, 2018   Also they are thinking of sponsoring 2 weeks in Hyderabad India week 44 October 28 and week 45 November 4, 2018.  

The classes in Austria will be held inside a machine tool rebuilders plant.  Message me and I will give you more details and who to contact in Germany.


----------

